
Google Now Lets You Check How Busy a Place Is in Real-Time - eridius
http://www.droid-life.com/2016/11/21/google-now-lets-check-busy-place-real-time/
======
dmfdmf
This is a great app and can really help me plan my day. It doesn't even have
to be real time. I always thought my gym should post on their website averaged
or "typical" use patterns for the week and days of the week. This would allow
member to self load-level and push some demand into off-peak hours. I kinda
sorta worked it out on my own through trial and error but its probably sub-
optimal.

